# 2011 Honda HSS1332TAS Snowblower vs 2019 Honda 1332ATD Snowblower



## Forum043287 (Jan 12, 2019)

I purchased a Honda1332TAS this winter (2011) for $950 (with Tax) from my Local Honda Dealer :devil:. There is noting wrong with the machine and have used it multiple times. I'm seeing these machines go for used on Craigslist/Facebook Market for $1800-$2800 Used in my location. 
Is there any big difference between me selling my 2011 Honda and buying a 2019 Honda Snowblower?

Pros of buying New Honda:: Electronic chute control, Auto turning, Key Start, Its new and under warranty 3 Years Warranty, Ease of adjustment Height, No Wear and tear on machine yet

Cons of Buying a New Honda:: It's $3,200 + Tax, It's same Horsepower and same specifications, Looks ugly in my opinon with the new cover hood and new LED Light, Have to try to sell my Used Honda for $1800-$2500 in this mild climate winter, Questionable if the build quality is up to older model 1332 and Engine as well, clogging issues related to the chutes

Let me know your thought?


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

keep the current machine for the Pros arent worth the $ 

And don't think about the profit you might make if you tried to sell it. Since you mention it twice I think that's affecting your judgement


----------



## vmax29 (Oct 19, 2017)

Forum043287 said:


> Looks ugly in my opinon with the new cover hood and new LED Light
> 
> Let me know your thought?


As this is Valentines Day my thoughts are: 
Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. 🙂


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

I had the choice of a new HSS1332ATD for $3200, or a used HS1332TAS for $1500. I bought the HSS and have never looked back!


----------



## Forum043287 (Jan 12, 2019)

$1500 is pretty cheap for a Used Honda HS1332. Cheapest I've seen was mine, where the Dealer wrote the wrong model number on it (said 1132 instead of 1332). But ****, $1500 would have been a steal! I see them right now for $1800 in the area that are alittle scuffed up.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Forum043287 said:


> $1500 is pretty cheap for a Used Honda HS1332. Cheapest I've seen was mine, where the Dealer wrote the wrong model number on it (said 1132 instead of 1332). But ****, $1500 would have been a steal! I see them right now for $1800 in the area that are alittle scuffed up.


That one was definitely scuffed up and somewhat abused, but could have been spiffed up for a few hundred $. But then I heard back from a dealer down in New Hampshire that they had ONE new HSS1332ATD still in stock, and that was that... Snow was on the way, and my HS80 was down waiting on parts.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

I know it's opinion only, but I sure like the look of the new gen. I especially like the back to black drive wheels.

Other pros you didn't mention (on the ATD) would be the variable auger height control and the auger shear bolt guard (huge ones for me).





Forum043287 said:


> I purchased a Honda1332TAS this winter (2011) for $950 (with Tax) from my Local Honda Dealer :devil:. There is noting wrong with the machine and have used it multiple times. I'm seeing these machines go for used on Craigslist/Facebook Market for $1800-$2800 Used in my location.
> Is there any big difference between me selling my 2011 Honda and buying a 2019 Honda Snowblower?
> 
> Pros of buying New Honda:: Electronic chute control, Auto turning, Key Start, Its new and under warranty 3 Years Warranty, Ease of adjustment Height, No Wear and tear on machine yet
> ...


----------



## Forum043287 (Jan 12, 2019)

I'd be worried about things breaking on the Newer model compared to the old one. Everything was manual and not electronic on older models


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

I had/have my concerns about that too. It is thinner metal, and more plastic and more things to go wrong, but I'm in no matter what. The GX390 is still made in Thailand, just like they have been for at least 30 years, so it should be good for the long haul. *_(Not sure how long the 390 has been in production, but the GX series has been built in Thailand for at least 30 years).
_
I've hit 85 hours on mine and so far everything is good. I still use my '91 HS828 (1,000-1,200 hours) about every 3-4 uses of the 1332 and I happen to like them both, but for ease of use, nothing I've ever used compares to the 1332.

I'm not getting any younger, so the new HSS is a welcome addition, I think I'll just have to baby it a little more than the 'ol 828, which has been a little tank.



Forum043287 said:


> I'd be worried about things breaking on the Newer model compared to the old one. Everything was manual and not electronic on older models


----------



## digdex (Nov 10, 2018)

The steering on the new HSS Track models make the decision a no brainier. I held off buying a track model for years because it was just a beast to maneuver. The lights, electronic chute, and auger height control are nice features also.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

I know this is not a great comparison shot, but it still shows both of mine near each other.


----------



## Forum043287 (Jan 12, 2019)

Still not liking the looks of the new Honda Vs old Honda. Is there a way to remove that protective cover and put the old style cover on it? Also, remove the LED light and put old work light on it??


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

You guys are just trying to make everyone jealous, with not 1 nice Honda, but *2*  

jrom, I can't imagine having that many hours on my machines! For better or worse, with our snowfalls, and driveway size, I can't see myself getting to those sorts of totals. Heck, just 75 hours would take me a long time, never mind 1,000! At least based on this boring winter. 

I wish I'd had the hour meter on my blower for our big 14/15 winter, but I think I mounted it afterwards.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

Well you know...looks are just looks. It doesn't really matter. After reading more of your posts, I wouldn't trade up just to trade up. If you are in good health and/or young enough and you don't have too much driveway to clear, I'd stay with the HS. It's basically just harder to move around, running or not running.

I agree on the light. I like the old halogen light quite a bit more than the LED, but for reasons of warm light vs cool.

I also like the old manual chute control. Less to go wrong and I'm much quicker with the old style.

I don't think the old belt "hood" would fit without some serious modding - to both the cover and the blower.



Forum043287 said:


> Still not liking the looks of the new Honda Vs old Honda. Is there a way to remove that protective cover and put the old style cover on it? Also, remove the LED light and put old work light on it??


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

Aaaah, Red, they're just snow clearing machines that happen to work pretty well for some of us. If I was not able to get my 1332, I was going to get an Ariens as I could swing about $2k max and the used Honda's in my area either go for way too much or they are pretty worn out.

As fate would have it, I was going to sell my 828 about 3 1/2 years ago to my very sick father-in-law and I would do the clearing as I had moved into his house to help take care of him. I would then put that money towards a new Ariens.

As it turned out he passed away and the family wanted to pay me something for taking care of him...so the 1332 came my way and I decided to keep the 828 as a backup.

I didn't know how many hours I was putting on a snow blower until I got my 1332 with an hour meter, so I'm estimating based on stats from the last 3 years. We get a fair amount of snow and most of it comes in small 3-7" falls, but we get a ton of them.





RedOctobyr said:


> You guys are just trying to make everyone jealous, with not 1 nice Honda, but *2*
> 
> jrom, I can't imagine having that many hours on my machines! For better or worse, with our snowfalls, and driveway size, I can't see myself getting to those sorts of totals. Heck, just 75 hours would take me a long time, never mind 1,000! At least based on this boring winter.
> 
> I wish I'd had the hour meter on my blower for our big 14/15 winter, but I think I mounted it afterwards.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Forum043287 said:


> Still not liking the looks of the new Honda Vs old Honda. Is there a way to remove that protective cover and put the old style cover on it? Also, remove the LED light and put old work light on it??


No, and no. The cover needs to be the size and shape it is to cover the chuter motors underneath. And the stator powering the light is sized to power an LED light with minimal power requirements. A halogen bulb draws 3 times as much.

Granted a halogen bulb would technically work even if the stator voltage drops significantly to maintain the lamps amp draw, but it would still be taxing the system. A replacement stator assembly is over a hundred bucks. Why chance it. The HSS lamp is a “warm” led. Not as warm as a halogen, but far from the typical 6000k color temp. 

I’d argue that the HSS machines look better the the HS. But to each their own.


----------

